# Closest place to Montrose?



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

What is the closest place to ski to montrose colorado and how was you experience there


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Telluride is probably the closest and definitely the best option. I think Powderhorn and Sunlight are in the vicinity. Silverton is also close by and may be about the same drive as to Telluride. We have a few members that live in that part of the state and will probably give you more details from a locals perspective.


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

Depending on how much money you have to spend, Telluride is the best place to go...or Crested Butte as far as terrain goes. Telluride is 1:15, CB is 1:45, Powderhorn is 1:45 but ive never been there during ski season, Monarch is around 2 hours. These times all assume good weather and dry roads. It took me 3 hours to get to monarch last jan during a storm...great conditions though! Although I didn't get to see much of the mountain due to teaching my nephews how to ride. As far as terrain, you are gonna be better off at Telluride, CB or Monarch. If you can fork out the 92 bucks a day, go to Telluride. I have a pass there, and it is amazing. I will spend a few days riding CB too though.


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

unfmoose said:


> Depending on how much money you have to spend, Telluride is the best place to go...or Crested Butte as far as terrain goes. Telluride is 1:15, CB is 1:45, Powderhorn is 1:45 but ive never been there during ski season, Monarch is around 2 hours. These times all assume good weather and dry roads. It took me 3 hours to get to monarch last jan during a storm...great conditions though! Although I didn't get to see much of the mountain due to teaching my nephews how to ride. As far as terrain, you are gonna be better off at Telluride, CB or Monarch. If you can fork out the 92 bucks a day, go to Telluride. I have a pass there, and it is amazing. I will spend a few days riding CB too though.


Unfortunately money is a constraint this year the cheaper the better. I will be spending on day for sure at telluride but i wanna get as many days as possible on the mountain.


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

Pending your age, and if you drink...if you buy a 12 pack of coors or coors lite, lift tickets to Crested Butte are buy one get one free. They have to be used the same day, so hopefully you aren't by yourself. You take a coupon and the bar code off the box with you. Or, if you aren't of age find someone to give them to you. I'll do it if I'm around when you are here and aren't of age. I am assuming they are gonna do that again this year, they have the last two that I have been here. Monarch's site says their tickets are $54, but you get a discount on them at a machine inside Sports Authority, on the south side of town. I think I paid like $38 to go there last year at Sports Authority. Their ticket prices did go up a smidge though. I've never been to Powderhorn and don't really have the desire to go.


----------

